# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی ازمون جامع پایه سنجش،لطفا کمک!!

## fairy_shaghayegh

سلام دوستان وقت بخیر.
46روز مونده به ازمون پایه سنجش.تاریخ ازمون جامع سنجش 31فروردین 97هستش.
دانش اموزش پیش تجربی هستم..
نمیدونم چطور برنامه بریزم تا درس هارو تموم کنم لطفا کمک کنید خودم برنامه رو بچینم تا نیازی به مشاوران نداشته باشم.
این هم هست که موندم فیزیک اینارو از فیلم های الاء استفاده کنم یا نه؟وقت گیرم هست

ببینین این وضعیت من:
شیمی دو که 5فصصله,1234خوندم البته کم تست زدم.فصل 5نخوندم.
شیمی سه,فصل 1خوندم و تست کم زدم,فصل2و3نخوندم.
زیست سال دوم,8فصله,5فصل خوندم,678نخوندم.
زیست سال سوم,11فصله,5فصل خوندم,6.7.8.9.10.11نخوندم
فیزیک دوم,حرکت و دینامیک نمیخونم,موند 4فصل(1.4.5.6)اینارو هم نخوندم.باید از صفر شروع کنم.
فیزیک سوم,فصل یک خوندم و 2.34نخوندم.
ریاضی هم میخوام مبحث های توابع احتمال مشتق ماتریس لگاریتم امار اینارو بخونم.
عربی فیلم های استاد ناصح زاده.
زبان که سال سوم و پیش جمعا 16درسه,اینارو هم کم بیش خوندم ولی باید از اول بخونم انگار صفرم.
ادبیات نمیدونم چطوری بخونم .موضوعی یا درس ب درس
دینی هم ک اسونه خوندم.میمونه مرور و تست

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

@saman123 @mohammacl
@dorsa20

----------


## saman123

ادبیات رو میخوای تازه شروع کنی؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> ادبیات رو میخوای تازه شروع کنی؟


بله.

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

up

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*فقط میتونم بهت بگم که همه ی درس هارو یکجا بخون و به همه درس ها اهمیت بده و بعضی از دروس مثل زبان فارسی و هندسه 1 یا ژنتیک زیست یا زمین رو بحذف کلا

*

----------


## Saboor Zed

مشاور لازم نیست بایه برنامه ریزی درست میتونی راحت به آزمونت اگه خواستی میتونم کمکت کنم.....

----------


## maryam998

> سلام دوستان وقت بخیر.
> 46روز مونده به ازمون پایه سنجش.تاریخ ازمون جامع سنجش 31فروردین 97هستش.
> دانش اموزش پیش تجربی هستم..
> نمیدونم چطور برنامه بریزم تا درس هارو تموم کنم لطفا کمک کنید خودم برنامه رو بچینم تا نیازی به مشاوران نداشته باشم.
> این هم هست که موندم فیزیک اینارو از فیلم های الاء استفاده کنم یا نه؟وقت گیرم هست
> 
> ببینین این وضعیت من:
> شیمی دو که 5فصصله,1234خوندم البته کم تست زدم.فصل 5نخوندم.
> شیمی سه,فصل 1خوندم و تست کم زدم,فصل2و3نخوندم.
> ...


عاقا يه سوال
زيست سوم كي شد ١٢ فصل :Yahoo (21):

----------


## pourya78

> *فقط میتونم بهت بگم که همه ی درس هارو یکجا بخون و به همه درس ها اهمیت بده و بعضی از دروس مثل زبان فارسی و هندسه 1 یا ژنتیک زیست یا زمین رو بحذف کلا
> 
> *


شما رشتت ریاضی مگه نیست ؟ پس ژنتیک ازکجا میدونی سخته یا آسونه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> شما رشتت ریاضی مگه نیست ؟ پس ژنتیک ازکجا میدونی سخته یا آسونه؟؟؟؟؟


*رشته ریاضی حواسش به همه چی هست* :Yahoo (39):

----------


## pourya78

> *رشته ریاضی حواسش به همه چی هست*


وقتی ژنتیک نخوندی لطفا نگو . اتفاقا برامن ژنتیک از همه چی راحتتره  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## amiirhosein

یکی این ازمون جامع پایه سال قبلو نداره ؟ :Yahoo (21):  ببینیم چجوریه خب.

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> مشاور لازم نیست بایه برنامه ریزی درست میتونی راحت به آزمونت اگه خواستی میتونم کمکت کنم.....


تاپیک زدم که کمک کنید

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> عاقا يه سوال
> زيست سوم كي شد ١٢ فصل


دوست عزیز لطفا ب جای دقت کردن به این چیزای الکی ,کمک کنید.
اشتباه تایپی بود.تاپیک به حاشیه نکشید لطفا

----------


## maryam998

> دوست عزیز لطفا ب جای دقت کردن به این چیزای الکی ,کمک کنید.
> اشتباه تایپی بود.تاپیک به حاشیه نکشید لطفا


به مشاور ميتونه كمكت كنه
هيچ كدوم از ما تو رو اندازه خودت نميشناسه
يا خودت بنويس يا مشاور بگير

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> به مشاور ميتونه كمكت كنه
> هيچ كدوم از ما تو رو اندازه خودت نميشناسه
> يا خودت بنويس يا مشاور بگير


ممنونم بابت نظرتون ولی من در تاپیک هم نوشتم مشاور نمیخوام بگیرم..
فقط راهنمایی از شما دوستان خواستم روزی چنددرس بخونم اینا تا تموم شه و ادبیات موضوعی یا درس ب درس بخونم ولی دریغ از اینکه ی جواب سوال منو بدین

----------


## maryam998

> ممنونم بابت نظرتون ولی من در تاپیک هم نوشتم مشاور نمیخوام بگیرم..
> فقط راهنمایی از شما دوستان خواستم روزی چنددرس بخونم اینا تا تموم شه و ادبیات موضوعی یا درس ب درس بخونم ولی دریغ از اینکه ی جواب سوال منو بدین


اي دي تلتو پي وي برام بفرست واست بگم

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> اي دي تلتو پي وي برام بفرست واست بگم


مریم جان,متاسفانه تلگرام ندارم بخاطر نداشتن گوشی.اگر میشه در خصوصی یا اینجا منو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

61 این کاربر این تاپیک دیدن دریغ از اینکه کمک کنن..ممنونم ازتون

----------


## maryam998

هدفت چ رتبه ايه ؟ چ رشته اي؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> هدفت چ رتبه ايه ؟ چ رشته اي؟


منطقه 3هستم.پزشکی

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

*@دختر باران*

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

:Yahoo (19):

----------


## maryam998

ببين حق بده بچه ها ج ندن چون خيلي سوالت كليه و موضوعات مشابه زيادي هم هست تو فروم و راجع بهش صحبت شده
نظر خود من رو برنامه قلم چيه
خودت بشين مباحثو درار ليست بندي كن 
اگه ديدي با قلم چي ميتوني بخوني با اون خودتو مچ كن
اگه نه جدا از اون يه برنامه معقول بنويس
روشاي برنامه ريزي هم ميتوني سرچ كني تو فروم 
مثلا مال آروين هست خوبه اون

اميدوارم كمكي كرده باشم

----------


## MaHsa 95

52 روز مونده ، بعدم خیلی کلی پرسیدی دانش آموز هم هستی فرق میکنه، چند روز در هفته میری مدرسه؟ ساعت مطالعه ات چه قدره ؟ منابعت چیه؟ این مبحث هایی که میخوای بخونی یعنی با چه قدر تست؟ با تست تالیفی یا سراسری یا...‌ ؟ اینا رو باید مشخص کنی

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> ببين حق بده بچه ها ج ندن چون خيلي سوالت كليه و موضوعات مشابه زيادي هم هست تو فروم و راجع بهش صحبت شده
> نظر خود من رو برنامه قلم چيه
> خودت بشين مباحثو درار ليست بندي كن 
> اگه ديدي با قلم چي ميتوني بخوني با اون خودتو مچ كن
> اگه نه جدا از اون يه برنامه معقول بنويس
> روشاي برنامه ريزي هم ميتوني سرچ كني تو فروم 
> مثلا مال آروين هست خوبه اون
> 
> اميدوارم كمكي كرده باشم


قلمچی نمیتونم مچ شم چون وقت کمه

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> 52 روز مونده ، بعدم خیلی کلی پرسیدی دانش آموز هم هستی فرق میکنه، چند روز در هفته میری مدرسه؟ ساعت مطالعه ات چه قدره ؟ منابعت چیه؟ این مبحث هایی که میخوای بخونی یعنی با چه قدر تست؟ با تست تالیفی یا سراسری یا...‌ ؟ اینا رو باید مشخص کنی


میخام براین مباحث کامل تسلط پیدا کنم تا درصد خوبی بزنم در سنجش

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*از فردا یعنی 96.12.07 تا 97.01.30 دقیقا 51 روز فرصت داری تا برای اولین آزمون سنجش , مطالب پایه رو جمع کنی و مرور کنی و تست بزنی* :Yahoo (101):

----------


## maryam998

الان ما تقسيم كنيم مباحثو برات ؟ هر هفته چند فصلو بذار طبق حجمشون، ب ترتيب پيش نيازا
استرسو هم بذار كنار

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> الان ما تقسيم كنيم مباحثو برات ؟ هر هفته چند فصلو بذار طبق حجمشون، ب ترتيب پيش نيازا
> استرسو هم بذار كنار


مریم جان ببین ازمون بعدی سنجش 21اردیبهشت هست
یعنی میمونه 47روز برا کنکور بنظرت ایا میشه در 47روز کلا مسلط شد برا اینا؟پیش و پایه

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> *از فردا یعنی 96.12.07 تا 97.01.30 دقیقا 51 روز فرصت داری تا برای اولین آزمون سنجش , مطالب پایه رو جمع کنی و مرور کنی و تست بزنی*
> 
> فایل پیوست 78412


استرررررررس نده..

----------


## Ali jk

اولا سنجش ازمون پايه ش و اسون ميده
اين از اون
هفته اول ٤ تا اختصاصي بردار هفته بعد ٤ عمومي واسه ٤ روز و واسه دو روز بعدش جمع بندي مطالب دو هفته قبلت
تو اون ٤ روز اگه هر روز ٤ تا درس ادبيات لغت و تاريخ ش و بخوني باز ميرسي(سختترين درسي بود ك امكانش ميرفت ك نرسي)
زيست و هم از كتاب+نشر دريافت + ابي قلم چي (تست) استفاده كن
اون درسايي ك موندي رو بنداز جلو و تمومشون كن
بعد از
املا و لغت و تاريخ لقمه يا الگو و ارايه ها و زبان فارسي الگو واسه ادبيات و جمع بندي ناصح زاده و خط ويژه ديني و همون كتاب مبتكران واسه زبان(يا فيل زبان)
و
خط ويژه رياضي و "بالا گفتم زيست و" و "فيزيك و نميدونم" و فيل شيمي
براي ياداوري درسايي ك خوندي استفاده كن
اخرش هم تست بزن
پ.ن: بعضي درسا رو نميشد جم بندي كرد واسه همين منبع نگفتم   :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Ali jk

درضمن اگه بخاي بخوني
يه بار تموم ميتوني بكني و حتي يكي دو بار هم مرور
و مطمئنا ب ازمون ميرسي

----------


## maryam998

> مریم جان ببین ازمون بعدی سنجش 21اردیبهشت هست
> یعنی میمونه 47روز برا کنکور بنظرت ایا میشه در 47روز کلا مسلط شد برا اینا؟پیش و پایه


اولويت با كنكوره
و باطبع ازمونا
يه مدت ازون اخر بايد واسه جمع بندي بذاري ك يه ماه و نيم ك ميگي كافيه

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

شماهم نظر بدین ممنون میشم
@ZAPATA

----------


## Sina.mirzaei

> سلام دوستان وقت بخیر.
> 46روز مونده به ازمون پایه سنجش.تاریخ ازمون جامع سنجش 31فروردین 97هستش.
> دانش اموزش پیش تجربی هستم..
> نمیدونم چطور برنامه بریزم تا درس هارو تموم کنم لطفا کمک کنید خودم برنامه رو بچینم تا نیازی به مشاوران نداشته باشم.
> این هم هست که موندم فیزیک اینارو از فیلم های الاء استفاده کنم یا نه؟وقت گیرم هست
> 
> ببینین این وضعیت من:
> شیمی دو که 5فصصله,1234خوندم البته کم تست زدم.فصل 5نخوندم.
> شیمی سه,فصل 1خوندم و تست کم زدم,فصل2و3نخوندم.
> ...


بیا من برنامه دانش آ«وزای خودمو بهت میدم مشکلت حل شه

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> بیا من برنامه دانش آ«وزای خودمو بهت میدم مشکلت حل شه


اینجا بدین لطفا

----------


## shirin.sa

> سلام دوستان وقت بخیر.
> 46روز مونده به ازمون پایه سنجش.تاریخ ازمون جامع سنجش 31فروردین 97هستش.
> دانش اموزش پیش تجربی هستم..
> نمیدونم چطور برنامه بریزم تا درس هارو تموم کنم لطفا کمک کنید خودم برنامه رو بچینم تا نیازی به مشاوران نداشته باشم.
> این هم هست که موندم فیزیک اینارو از فیلم های الاء استفاده کنم یا نه؟وقت گیرم هست
> 
> ببینین این وضعیت من:
> شیمی دو که 5فصصله,1234خوندم البته کم تست زدم.فصل 5نخوندم.
> شیمی سه,فصل 1خوندم و تست کم زدم,فصل2و3نخوندم.
> ...


تنهاکمکی که میتونم بهت بکنم اینه بعضی درسهارو روز فرد بخونید بعضی درسارو روزهای زوج جمعه هم مرور وتست درسی که خوندید طبق برنامه ی که سنجش گفته به ابن روزا تقسیم کنید حالا نمیدونم منظورمو رسوندم یانه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amiirhosein

> تنهاکمکی که میتونم بهت بکنم اینه بعضی درسهارو روز فرد بخونید بعضی درسارو روزهای زوج جمعه هم مرور وتست درسی که خوندید طبق برنامه ی که سنجش گفته به ابن روزا تقسیم کنید حالا نمیدونم منظورمو رسوندم یانه


الان که تعطیلیم یعنی اگه هرروز همه دروس اختصاصی +ادبیات+یه عمومی بخونیم اشتباهه؟؟

----------


## shirin.sa

> الان که تعطیلیم یعنی اگه هرروز همه دروس اختصاصی +ادبیات+یه عمومی بخونیم اشتباهه؟؟


 فک نکنم بتونی برسونی بخونی نمیشه هروز هم اختصاصی خوند هم عمومی  دو درس اختصای بخون شب یی یا دودرس عمومی مثلا اینجوری روزهای زوج ریاضی شیمی ادبیات زبان فرد زیست فیزیک عربی دین

----------


## shirin.sa

> فک نکنم بتونی برسونی بخونی نمیشه هروز هم اختصاصی خوند هم عمومی  دو درس اختصای بخون شب یی یا دودرس عمومی مثلا اینجوری روزهای زوج ریاضی شیمی ادبیات زبان فرد زیست فیزیک عربی دین


 یادم رفت بگم طبق برنامه ات هم پخشش کن ببین هروز چقدر میتونی بخونی یا چقدر باید بخونی جمعه هم مروروتست اینایی که بهت میگم خدایی پول دادم یاد گرفتم

----------


## krishnaa

سلام ، من تاپیک زدن بلد نیستم متاسفانه . سوالات سنجش فروردین 96 رو می خواستم توهمه سایتا به دستوز سنجش پاک شده . میشه اگه دارید بذارید لطفا

----------


## shirin.sa

> سلام ، من تاپیک زدن بلد نیستم متاسفانه . سوالات سنجش فروردین 96 رو می خواستم توهمه سایتا به دستوز سنجش پاک شده . میشه اگه دارید بذارید لطفا


من دارم ولی بلد نیستم بزارم شرمنده

----------


## mehrab98

بچه اگ پایه رو تو عید و طبق برنامه جمع نکنید بعدا جم و جور کردنش خیلی سخت میشه حواستون باشه خلاصه. ب نظرم باگ قلمچی برنامه عیدشه.

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

یادش بخیر

----------

